# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  John's free stuff

## J.Edward

I was going to call it John's free junk.  :Very Happy: 
Well, people ask for brushes sometimes or a brush or element gets made that someone wants.
So here's where I'm going to drop them off. Pick them up if you want or need them.

My first brush set was the carto brushes and train tracks found here - 
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ad.php?t=27948

I did a quick wall example for Dain that some thought would be cool to have so I made up a set.
The effect was a combination of 2 brushes really. But it's easy to do.
Here's the sample on Dain's map - the link to Dain's thread and a quick pic.
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...975#post282975


So I went about making 4 brushes with a base wall brush in a set with a sample pic.

Here's the brush set.
JS Castle Brush set 1.zip
[only caveat - don't reupload or combine and distribute with other brushes]
Would love to see what people do with them. Enjoy.

License info
These brushes can be used in personal and commercial maps. 
They are not to be redistributed or rebundled with other brushes for distribution elsewhere. 
If they are used in a commercial map/work it would be nice to get a credit and/or a link back to this thread so others could access them. 
Hope you find them useful. Cheers, J.

----------


## Chick

Awesome, John!   Thanks so much for sharing these!  :Smile: 

(I can't rep you, but I did rate the thread!)

----------


## J.Edward

> Awesome, John!   Thanks so much for sharing these! 
> 
> (I can't rep you, but I did rate the thread!)


No worries Chick.  :Smile: 
I am trying to work on a few other castle related brushes.
I'll posts those, if they come out okay.
Currently they are not working as intended.

I may also have a neat tutorial about building castles from paths.
I was just playing with that idea 2 days back.

----------


## Dain

> (I can't rep you, but I did rate the thread!)


But I can, and I did  :Wink: 

Thanks for the help mate, and for the tutorial, and for the brushes  and for ... well, everything  :Wink:

----------


## J.Edward

> But I can, and I did 
> 
> Thanks for the help mate, and for the tutorial, and for the brushes  and for ... well, everything


Thanks Dain.  :Smile: 
I hope they prove useful.
Many have helped me and I'm always glad to return the favor.

----------


## J.Edward

Here's another freebie I never posted outside of the challenge thread. I just sort of forgot really.
The City Icons for Wondrous Lands.
 
Here's the old challenge thread - http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ad.php?t=28344

Here's the legal mumbo-jumbo: These are free for personal use - not for commercial use. 
Not to be redistributed or added to other collections and reuploaded or distributed. Any questions - just ask. Enjoy.

----------


## Diamond

I love these toy-box threads!  I also cannot rep you but have rated the thread a glorious '5' instead.

----------


## ChickPea

OMG, those city icons!!! *drools* 

Fantastic work, and thank you for making those available to everyone.

----------


## J.Edward

Thank you Diamond and ChickPea.  :Smile: 
I'll have some more some time this week or next.
Maybe a badly put-together tutorial as well.  :Razz:

----------


## Diamond

*taps foot impatiently*

More?   :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

> *taps foot impatiently*
> 
> More?


I, uhm... errr...

Well, it seems I'm out of free stuff just at the moment.  :Surprised: 
All I've got is a poorly put together tutorial on some castle stuff.
You're welcome to it if you want it.
End result pic and pdf file of tutorial

----------


## ChickPea

Whew, it's lucky you had something ready to share. Wouldn't want to be knee-capped by Joe Pesci. Again.  :Razz: 

But seriously, thanks for sharing. I'm going to give this a try. Also, the way you shade your terrain is so fantastic, even in this "poorly put together" tutorial. It just blows me away.

----------


## J.Edward

Someone was asking for a compass rose, so I did 2 quick ones, a modern and an antique one, that can be used for personal projects.
- - - - - - - - - Modern - - - - - - - and - - - - - - - - Antique

----------


## Josiah VE

Oooh! Pretty!

----------


## Tonnichiwa

Thanks for these John  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

Nice!!  Joe Pesci forgives your slowness in posting... this time.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Hehe, he's just recovered from the last time you kneecapped him...  :Very Happy:

----------


## J.Edward

> Hehe, he's just recovered from the last time you kneecapped him...


Now I just walk around with kneepads and shin guards.
Oh sure - it 'looks' ridiculous, but I'm protected now....

----------


## Bogie

Nice Work JE.

----------


## J.Edward

Just testing an image upload...

----------


## J.Edward

Here are some free little buttons for people to use as city locations.
They were made because a member wanted some sort of like this.
After doing them, i realized I should have approached it a different way.
But, here they are all the same.  :Wink: 

A jpg sheet and a png sheet.
select and drag where you need them in your map document.
I made them larger so you could reduce them and still have decent quality.
------------->

----------


## Mouse

Oh John!  You really are a sweetheart... (am I allowed to say that?)

That's very kind of you - thank you  :Very Happy: 

If I wasn't saving up the rep for your Challenge map I'd rep you right here and now for being such a helpful fellow  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

> Oh John!  You really are a sweetheart... (am I allowed to say that?)
> 
> That's very kind of you - thank you 
> 
> If I wasn't saving up the rep for your Challenge map I'd rep you right here and now for being such a helpful fellow


It's ok Mouse  :Very Happy: 
I will say that my challenge map is not likely to get done in time.  :Confused: 
I seem to have gone a bit overboard on it and made it too detailed and too big.
I should have a new post up today, or maybe tonight.

----------


## Mouse

Oh no John!  :Shocked: 

You simply have to finish.

(not that I won't rep you anyway  :Wink:   :Smile:  )

----------


## J.Edward

> Oh no John! 
> 
> You simply have to finish.
> 
> (not that I won't rep you anyway   )


Oh, I'll finish, but I'm not sure I can make it by that deadline. That's all.  :Wink:

----------


## Azélor

That's nice of you. 
(I would rep you but I still have 50+ others waiting because of the awards)

----------


## StillnessTolls

These are really cool! I'm not sure if I'll be able to use them anytime soon, but thank you I saved them  :Smile:  I'll be sure to mention where I got them from when I use them.

----------


## J.Edward

> That's nice of you. 
> (I would rep you but I still have 50+ others waiting because of the awards)


You're welcome Azelor  :Smile: 



> These are really cool! I'm not sure if I'll be able to use them anytime soon, but thank you I saved them  I'll be sure to mention where I got them from when I use them.


You're welcome ST  :Smile:  Hope you find them useful.

----------


## nascarlaser1

How do you save a direct image to turn it into a brush for gimp? I like your compass rose but I have no idea how to turn it into a brush for my map. Thxs in advanced  :Smile: .

----------


## Lady Lithia

I'm not sure how others do it, but when I want to make a brush in GIMP I select the item I wish to make into a brush, and then ctrl-c to copy it, then in the edit menu go to Paste As... --> New Brush and voila!  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

> How do you save a direct image to turn it into a brush for gimp? I like your compass rose but I have no idea how to turn it into a brush for my map. Thxs in advanced .


Thanks NL  :Smile:  I am not sure how but Lithia describes below how she does it.  :Wink: 



> I'm not sure how others do it, but when I want to make a brush in GIMP I select the item I wish to make into a brush, and then ctrl-c to copy it, then in the edit menu go to Paste As... --> New Brush and voila!


Thanks for the explanation Lithia  :Smile: 
I was hoping someone who knows GIMP would pop in and have an answer.

----------


## RobA

> Thanks for the explanation Lithia 
> I was hoping someone who knows GIMP would pop in and have an answer.


Another options is there is a brush called clipboard, which lets you copy anything (including areas with transparency) and then use it as a brush for pretty much any of the tools.  (Ditto for patterns for fills).

-Rob A>

----------

